# Rainbow runner table fare



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

What is your experience with rainbow runners as table fare? We just caught a 16-pounder last week and need some advise. I saw an article on the Internet that stated the flesh is white but I found it to be red.

Any good recipes?

Mike


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

poach in a light bernaise sauce, feed to neighbor's cat........


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

It's bait. Not food. Simple

later, biggreen


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Best sashimi out there, comparable to california yellowtail. Just remove the bloodline.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It's pretty tasty actually. 
IMO it doesn't keep very well though, eat it sooner than later..

16lbs is big, how big do they get? I've never eaten one that big before.

a


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Best sashimi out there, comparable to california yellowtail. Just remove the bloodline.


i was hopeing no one would go for that................................


----------



## Noahs Ark (Mar 7, 2006)

16lb'r is a big one. Average we have caught are about 6-10lb. Great eating. Very perty fish.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Not sure I've seen one over 5.

a


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Ain't the rainbow runner a slighter different species from the typical blue and can be bigger?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

so have I been keeping undersized rainbows?


a


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they are regular runners with a lisp........


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

That's funny! Mike, some confuse rainbow runners with blue runners but IMO they are some of the best table fair out there. I have fried them, baked them, grilled them, with good success. I would try them in any recept that calls for a course white meat fish. Vic Dunaway's "Sport Fish of the Gulf of Mexico" rates them as excellent. As far as the color of the flesh it may be pinkish but it should not be red like bonita if so then you may have the wrong species.

Bon Appetite,
David



CoastalOutfitters said:


> they are regular runners with a lisp........


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Like James Howell said. Fantastic as sashimi or cooked like you would a tuna, lightly. No fooling.


----------



## Wookie (Dec 21, 2007)

best ceviche I ever ate...


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Similar to amberjack


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

They are very good to eat, pretty fish, and good fighters to boot


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Excellent table fare. Pan fried, tacos, grilled, as Jerry said, pretty similar to Amberjack and if fresh it is very good.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

biggreen said:


> It's bait. Not food. Simple
> 
> later, biggreen


Proof you can't listen to everything on this board.

Rainbow runners are tastey. And they get BIG. World record is close to 40 pounds.

Brandon


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I will always sit around and catch them with my son when at rigs, he loves to catch them and we all love to eat them. everyone used to think they were trash fish for the first 4-5 times and then someone decided to try one and ruined our secret...... very good to eat.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

I caught a decent sized one and brought it to the dock after hearing they were good to eat. A guy at the cleaning table told me he quit keeping them after finding chicken bones in their stomach (figuring they ate all the trash that workers dropped off the rigs). So if someone tells you they taste like chicken.... :wink: 

I turned him into chunks for the next tuna trip as we had plenty of sure enough good eating YFT.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

Eat fresh never frozen. Freezes poorly even with vaccume bagging.

lots o fun on light tackle!


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Cut out all the red meat and don't over cook.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Rainbowrunner*

I resemble that remark!!

Dale



CoastalOutfitters said:


> they are regular runners with a lisp........


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

If people think they taste gross it doesn't bother me. It leaves more out there for those of us that know what they taste like!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Funny freakin answers. So they are a relative of the California Yellowtail, just some differences. Heard from sushi chef first hand here in houston that it is excellent as sashimi. Gave it a go and very impressed w/good flavor...didnt keep long in the ice box though so it should be eaten immediately. 

Sidenote they are excellent as bait...especially butterflied and deep dropped for large grouper.


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

I agree with the statements above. I think they are great fresh, but they don't freeze well.


----------



## Capt'nDanG (Mar 20, 2006)

best fish i have ever pan fried hands down...


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

dan...youll anything that swims..lol


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*Rainbow of delicious dining!*

Filet; cut out the bloodgrooves and scrape off any trace of silverskin. If you dont' it will taste quite fishy. I prefer to marinate in buttermilk coating prior to cooking. (Lactic acid draws any remaining blood). Excellent grilled; sauted; poached or fried.

If ya like try a dry rub of lemon zest; salt; sweet paprika; pepper and a light honey glaze. If you have a "double mesh" apparatus for the grill place the fillets inside and then literally "burn it" on both sides and then remove from flame.

One of my favorite accompanyments is cubed peaches coated in simple syrup with finely diced ginger and a chiffonade of fresh sage (works great on Mahi-Mahi as well).

Another foolproof method is to zest and juice 2 or 3 oranges and a bit of butter into a poacher. Bring to boil; drop in filets; cover and turn off fire. Wait 20 minutes; remove; season lightly with Old Bay and have at it. If you want put 1/2 cup of the poaching liquid in a saute pan; add 1/4 cup white wine and 2 tablespoons of minced shallots - reduce by 2/3rds and melt in a stick of butter for a simple burre blanc to sauce the fish. (Or just reduce 1/2 cup of poaching liquid by 2/3rds and melt in a stick!)

Even easier just to used unpasturized OJ from a carton (but not as good).

Keep in mind though that fresh squeezed is alkaline (base). Cartoning process causes OJ to become acid. Proteins (meat; fish; etc) are acid. As such fresh squeezed OJ reduces the acid concentration and penetrates the flesh much more better.

Deliceosomoso!

JB


----------



## Jeff Bagwell (May 1, 2006)

Excellent table fair. I beleive some people are confusing the bait
fish (blue runner) with the very tasty Rainbow runner. I just pan
fried some last night in olive oil with a little creole seasoning, awesome.
We kept six big ones offshore Venice last Friday/Saturday along with some
tuna & dorado...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Great eating. Anyone that says otherwise has never eaten one.
Are you sure we are all talking about the same fish?
This is a rainbow runner.


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

We were Tuna fishing at Gunnison and the rig workers sent some fresh fried Rainbow Runner down on the hook and it was *awesome!! *Maybe because we were tired of eating chicken..... Who knows? That is the only time I have eatin' it. Good though!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> poach in a light bernaise sauce, feed to neighbor's cat........


 thats damm good !! lmfao ! same for angelfish !


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

Here ya go:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_runner


----------



## ssminnow355 (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they're in the Jack family. They are excellent eating but they don't freeze real well. I usually sear on both sides and go to town. We caught a 150qt cooler full of them last year, I haven't been able to find where they are hanging out this year. I've heard they are a delicacy in Hawaii and highly desired. Also heard them called "hawaian salmon".


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Minnow,
Last month we caught a decent size one about 10lbs chunking with bonito around Boomvang,if it helps.

I'm pretty sure they're in the Jack family. They are excellent eating but they don't freeze real well. I usually sear on both sides and go to town. We caught a 150qt cooler full of them last year, I haven't been able to find where they are hanging out this year. I've heard they are a delicacy in Hawaii and highly desired. Also heard them called "hawaian salmon".


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

try it you'll like it


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Im like Calmday. I think some folks are confused. I think some are talking about blue runners and some rainbow runners. Big difference.

Charlie


----------



## BTulloch (Jun 15, 2006)

I believe its a species of jack, which includes the amberjack (good eating) and the Crevalle Jack (barely catfood)- so its your opinion to test-
we just cut out the red meat & enjoy, but thats a personal opinion.


----------

